# How do *you* pronounce cumin?



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

(As in the spice commonly used in Indian and Mexican cooking.) I've always pronounced it one way, but recently I heard two different people pronounce it another way. I just googled it and found a *third* pronunciation!







Now I'm wondering what the most common one is, at least here at mdc.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Which way do you say? I say cue-min, but have also hear coo-min, never cum- min though.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I say cue-min (kyoo-min). But I pronounce coupon as koo-pon which annoys my sister who says it the other way.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
Which way do you say? I say cue-min, but have also hear coo-min, never cum- min though.

Exactly the same as you.







I say cue-min, recently heard 2 people say coo-min, and online found cumm-in (which I've never heard irl).


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I've only heard CUE-min and COO-min for cumin. I have not heard CUMM-in. That's a first for me.


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

COO-min. Or _comino_


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Yeah, I was really surprised to see the cumm-in pronunciation listed in a few different places. http://www.answers.com/cumin&r=67


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

coo. My sister says cue, though.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I've always said Q-min. I've heard other people say coo-min. I've never heard come-in.

I say coo-pon and it bothers me to hear Q-pon.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

I'm not trying to bother you Sustainer, but I say Q-min AND Q-pon!


----------



## friendly fire (Apr 28, 2006)

coo-min....koo koo ka choo.....

do you say root, or route......?

and coo-pon.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendly fire* 
do you say root, or route......?

and coo-pon.

q-min, but coo-pon. route unless it's route 66, in which case it's root.


----------



## ChristineIndy (Jan 3, 2006)

coo-min here.


----------



## earthwise (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer* 
I've always said Q-min. I've heard other people say coo-min. I've never heard come-in.

I say coo-pon and it bothers me to hear Q-pon.

Me too, exactly


----------



## AdoptChina (Dec 7, 2003)

I say Coo-min

(I also say coo-pon lol)


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I usually say "Cue-min", but occasionally say "Coo-min"


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I always pronounce route "root"


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I've always thought the correct pronunciation was coo-min, but I couldn't stop pronouncing it Q-min.


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpear* 
COO-min. Or _comino_










Yeah that...exactly


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i say q-min and q-pon


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*cue-min*


----------



## MissLotus (Nov 2, 2005)

I say cue-min...you say coo-min...

Let's call the whole thing off.


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

i say q-min and rau-oot for route, as opposed to root, or my dh's Maryland accent- rut.


----------



## UmmBnB (Mar 28, 2005)

I got hooked on using the moroccan arabic version of it when my ex-mil was teaching me to cook moroccan....

cah - moon


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

I voted Q-Minn

But I'm American--our friends from Austraila say "Come-in".


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lioralourie* 
our friends from Austraila say "Come-in".

Innnnnteresting! I was wondering if perhaps that was a British English pronunciation....


----------

